
Show HN: Get the Latest Data about Wuhan Coronavirus Cases via an HTTP API - pravins
https://coronavirus.m.pipedream.net/
======
pravins
A few days ago I started searching for an API to programmatically get the
latest data about the global coronavirus outbreak. I came across several
visualization and scraping projects, but I couldn't find a simple way to query
the latest data programmatically — so I created an HTTP API that returns the
latest data in JSON format using a Pipedream workflow.

The API fetches the latest number of confirmed cases, recoveries and deaths
from a public Google Sheet published by the team at the Center for Systems
Science and Engineering (CSSE) at John Hopkins University, and returns both
the raw regional breakouts as well as summary stats in JSON format. It also
caches the data for up to 5 minutes to improve performance.

To use the API just make an HTTP request to
[https://coronavirus.m.pipedream.net/](https://coronavirus.m.pipedream.net/).

The source code is as at [https://pipedream.com/@pravin/http-api-for-latest-
wuhan-coro...](https://pipedream.com/@pravin/http-api-for-latest-wuhan-
coronavirus-data-2019-ncov-p_G6CLVM)

You can learn more here: [https://dev.to/pipedream/http-api-for-latest-wuhan-
coronavir...](https://dev.to/pipedream/http-api-for-latest-wuhan-
coronavirus-2019-ncov-data-20jj)

